# Slimming world group



## lau86

I'm off on Mat leave at the moment so I was wondering if a group might be better, does any one have experience of it? Are they friendly and useful? I *only* have about two stone to lose so I don't want to turn up and people think... What the hell is she doing here? (I'm a size 14 at the moment) but I feel flabby. Thanks


----------



## SarahP13

Hi, I joined slimming world last January and lost over 3 stone in 10.5 months. I really enjoyed it and our leader was fab. I've heard of others who haven't gelled with their leader but there might be a few groups in the area so you could always change if that happens. 

Everyone is really helpful and supportive, there are people there who I wouldn't have thought needed to lose weight but they're struggling with maybe a stone they want to lose. I wouldn't worry about only needing to lose two stone. 

I reached target 6 months ago and still go at least twice a month. I'm now 13 weeks pregnant and have put on 8lbs so out of target again! It's free for me to keep going though so I intend to go regularly. I enjoy the social side of it and I want to keep reminding myself about eating healthily! 

Good luck!


----------



## lau86

Wow well done on your weight loss! Is it ok to take the baby? She's normally pretty good


----------



## loeylo

I went to the groups twice, personally I didn't find them helpful, the group leader was lovely but I prefer to go along my own way. I'm a similar size to you (12/14) and there were much larger people there but also some people who REALLY didn't look like they had anything to lose and tbh I feel like they maybe had an eating disorder - they were 8 stone and not using their syns and only taking half an A and B choice a week. Personally I felt like that should have been flagged up by the leader rather than them being praised for losing weight! 

I found some aspects of the group to be offputting, like the 2lb of fat they slap around the place and having to talk about what went wrong, our group was big and it took ages to get around everyone!

We also had a facebook group which I found far more helpful to share ideas. 

I think I'm going to do online membership.


----------



## lau86

Oh. That doesn't sound good!!! Maybe I'll do it online instead. I just need some new ideas I don't need the social aspect


----------



## lau86

£60?! Are you kidding me?!! That's expensive!


----------



## loeylo

Its so expensive!! There's a few slimming world groups on here. Have you done slimming world before?


----------



## Blu10

I joined sw last week and have lost 5lbs this week. I'm not overly keen on the "X has lost 1lb let's give her a massive round of applause" for EVERY person!! However paying to weigh in is what motivates me and the diet seems to be working so far. I take my baby with me and the leader is fine with that x


----------



## Blu10

Ps I also don't have a massive amount to lose but there are people there in similar circumstances so I don't feel out of place x


----------



## lau86

I've never done it before and it sounds quite complicated? I might just do what I usually do and try and cut out crisps/ chocolate/ obvious offenders and see how I get on before I commit to something else


----------



## loeylo

It's actually pretty easy if I'm honest. Most fruit and vegetables are "speed" foods. Most meats, potato, sweet potato, rice, pasta, grains etc are "free", along with the fruit and veg that isn't "speed" (bananas, sweet corn, peas etc) 

All meals should be made up at least 1/3 speed foods and the rest mainly all free foods.

In addition to this, you have two "healthy extra" choices. These have to be measured and theres a list of what you are allowed for each, but its things like cereal and bread for your B choice and cheese, milk etc for your A choice. 

You also have syns which are other foods which don't fall into the above categories, or if you want more of A or B choices. They are all in the book too.


----------



## miraclemomma

I joined at Christmas. I've lost 4 stone (well I'm 2lbs away) since then! I go to group every week and I find them really useful! I'd definitely say it's worth the £5 a week - however I guess that's entirely down to the consultant you get! I really love it! You can eat real food so it really fits in with family life! 
I sound like I'm on commission! I'm not I promise! It's just really clicked with me! Xx


----------



## SarahP13

lau86 said:


> Wow well done on your weight loss! Is it ok to take the baby? She's normally pretty good

I'm so sorry, I completely forgot I posted here! I've actually just got back from my slimming group, I've put on 10lbs and I'm only 15 weeks pregnant tomorrow :blush: Need to start eating a bit better! I actually took my two DD's tonight, they got collected after 30 mins but everyone loved seeing them, they don't seem to mind kids there. A friend joined when her baby was 6 weeks and bought her along every week for the first few months. 

Personally I couldn't do it just at home online. I need someone to answer to and the spurring on that I get from the group. It sounds to me like every group and group leader is different, and different people need different things to succeed. Trial and error I think! 

Good luck. X


----------



## SarahP13

miraclemomma said:


> I joined at Christmas. I've lost 4 stone (well I'm 2lbs away) since then! I go to group every week and I find them really useful! I'd definitely say it's worth the £5 a week - however I guess that's entirely down to the consultant you get! I really love it! You can eat real food so it really fits in with family life!
> I sound like I'm on commission! I'm not I promise! It's just really clicked with me! Xx

That's an amazing loss!! Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Elli21

I have been to a few groups, the first I didn't gel with my consultant but I loved the plan itself.
This time I love my consultant, I have been going for 13 weeks and have lost 1stone and 11.5lbs.
I know its £4.95 a week to get weighed, but I stay every week. Our group is lovely and friendly and the support I get from it is definitely worth it in my book. 
Good luck on your journey xx


----------



## kellyc1987

Quick question regarding working out syns.. am I right in thinking 20kcal = 1syn?

LO has some sweet cinnamon puffcorn in the cupboard, and per bag it's 39kcal... So 2 syns? Right?


----------



## loeylo

I don't think it works like that, it depends on the fat, fibre and carbohydrate content. You can enter the info into the calculator and it tells you the syns. 

Like, avocado is calorie dense but is free.


----------



## kellyc1987

loeylo said:


> I don't think it works like that, it depends on the fat, fibre and carbohydrate content. You can enter the info into the calculator and it tells you the syns.
> 
> Like, avocado is calorie dense but is free.

ah ok thanks, Im not actually a member yet just trying to go it alone at the moment.

I thought avocado was really high syns, like 9.5 syns for a small one


----------



## loeylo

kellyc1987 said:


> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> I don't think it works like that, it depends on the fat, fibre and carbohydrate content. You can enter the info into the calculator and it tells you the syns.
> 
> Like, avocado is calorie dense but is free.
> 
> ah ok thanks, Im not actually a member yet just trying to go it alone at the moment.
> 
> I thought avocado was really high syns, like 9.5 syns for a small oneClick to expand...

Omg it is, I didn't even know! I have been eating a whole avocado every day haha! Probably explains why my loss has been slow!


----------

